
Using GoogleLookup in Spreadsheets - duck
http://docs.google.com/support/bin/answer.py?answer=54199
======
TrevorBurnham
Google's got a lot of Wolfram Alpha-like capabilities up their sleeve if you
know where to look. When they add all of them to Google Search, Alpha's going
to have a very hard time.

------
petervandijck
That's particularly awesome, the semantic web by crawling :)

